# Infratemporal Fossa Neoplasm



## angieliu (May 14, 2012)

Hello, if anyone would like to share with me how to code the ICD-9 code for both benign and malignant Infratemporal Fossa Neoplasm? Thank you!


----------



## dimmitta (May 16, 2012)

Best guess, since I don't know particulars? Malignant neoplasm of cranial fossa is 191.9 or if for temporal lobe is 191.2; benign neoplasm of cranial fossa (brain) is 225.0


----------

